# new to router book recommendation



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Very new to routing & am interested in a book for starters w/router bit charts and how-to's. I see a lot of books out there but unsure of which to get & I thought someone here might have a good recommendation.


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

As you say, there are heaps of books out there.
My pick at the moment would be Carol Reed's "Router Joinery Workshop".


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

uffdasc said:


> Very new to routing & am interested in a book for starters w/router bit charts and how-to's. I see a lot of books out there but unsure of which to get & I thought someone here might have a good recommendation.


Hi Leda, welcome to the forum
I'm a fan of Bill Hylton, almost any of his books. Genrally pretty well illustrated with lots of tips. I think his _Woodworking with the Router_ is an excellant choice for a beginner.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Bill Hylton is also my favourite for router books with Router Magic: Jigs, Fixtures and Tricks to Unleash Your Router's Full Potential coming out tops for me.


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Leda, welcome to the forum
> I'm a fan of Bill Hylton, almost any of his books. Genrally pretty well illustrated with lots of tips. I think his _Woodworking with the Router_ is an excellant choice for a beginner.



The latest edition is published by Fox Chapel Publishing. When I was looking for it a few months ago, I had to get it directly from the publisher because it was being sold online by others for way over the suggested retail price.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Half.com / Books / Search Results for 'Bill Hylton'

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ripbooks&field-keywords=Bill+Hylton&x=24&y=19

check out the USED for a great price
=========


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that I'm back home and can see my bookshelf:
Highly Recommended:

The Accurate Router - Ian Kirby
Woodworking with the Router - Bill Hylton & Fred Matlack
Bill Hylton's Ultimate Guide to the Router Table.

Not so highly recommended:

The Incredible Router - Jeremy Broun


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

Pat Warner's 'Router Book' is good. Gary Rogowski's book shows his minimalist approach to the router table.


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to all for the recommendations! Gonna check them out & see which one(s) to buy. Have a good weekend


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Another question on the books. Does the edition matter a whole lot? I see the older editions of the books are a LOT less & being the frugal person I am, I'm unsure about spending a whole lot on book(s) right now cuz I would like to buy some lumber to practice with.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

uffdasc said:


> Another question on the books. Does the edition matter a whole lot? I see the older editions of the books are a LOT less & being the frugal person I am, I'm unsure about spending a whole lot on book(s) right now cuz I would like to buy some lumber to practice with.



I say not...most of the basics are covered in the earlier editions.

New editions sometimes have added information and show newer routers...


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't forget to check out the library.


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. After researching your suggested books online I ordered a used copy of Woodworking with the Router - Bill Hylton & Fred Matlack as a starter and will go on from there.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Try Patrick Spielman. The Hylton books also have good ideas.


----------



## vanude (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Leda, I personally think that a video is better, since you are a biginner all visual is very important; better yet get yourself into a woodworking course, a good solid basic foudation can not be matched


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Received the Woodworking with the Router - Bill Hylton & Fred Matlack today & it is very informative & I can see already I will be using this as a reference often. I have been watching videos online & that has helped also. I would love to take a woodworking class but alas none are available here.


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you have a suggestion for a beginner's dvd?


----------

